# Marine plants/ Macro algae



## MC<3tangs (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello,

I've been contacting number of places in Vancouver for saltwater plants, but it seems like it is not available. There are numerous websites that carry saltwater plants but they don't ship to Canada. I'm still new to saltwater aquariums and BC in general, can anyone direct me to a shop/site that sells it or ship to Canada?

Thanks!
-mc


----------



## Untold (Mar 20, 2012)

Members often have extra macro algae they can sell. Have you tried posting a LF or Wanted ad on any forum? Try making a post here in the Marine classified section.


----------

